# Me again with a smelly bathroom



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry peeps, hopefully Im not being too much of a pain, the problem is the better you are at something the more work you get, just like you guys answering my problems.

This one isnt serious but, my bathroom smells. Not after I have been, well it does but thats not the problem. I bathroom smells musty. I have cleaned the toilet, what a lovely job, secondhand van, scrubbing out the inside of a loo, luvvvvly! I have put the right amount of chemicals in and water but it still smells. I have scrubbed everywhere but still no good.
My thoughts are its theplug holes?
Do our vans plumbing bits have traps? If not does the smell of the waste tank come nicely back into the van?
Also is there a recommended way of cleaning pipes and the waste tank?
Is this just how they all are?
Im sure my queries will slow down, its just im new motorhoming and I have my first van.

As ever thanks again,

Mr pest.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

It's probably the grey water tank - mine did that too.

I'm a beginner too, so it goes like this - the water in your sinks and shower tray go into the grey water tank and stays there until it's let out.

You have to find the handle thingy somewhere under the van to let it out.

You're supposed to do this at a Motorhome Service point, basically a drain that you drive over. 

But I don't do that, I'm afraid. I don't like kneeling down under the van opening up handles over drains.

So I'm one of those who leave the handle open all the time, which basically means that when water goes down your sink it goes on the floor below your van. 

I don't use a lot of water in the van, usually showering in the toilet block and washing up there, so it doesn't do much damage to the pitch.

And I've found that mostly it comes out when I leave, and the van jigs the tank about. 

That way, I never need to worry about old musty water in the tank with horrid smells coming up the plug holes.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear, HeatherChloe, I don't think that you should be doing that. Why do you think that manufacturers go to the trouble to fit a waste tap?


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

[quote="HeatherChloe"

"So I'm one of those who leave the handle open all the time, which basically means that when water goes down your sink it goes on the floor below your van. 
I don't use a lot of water in the van, usually showering in the toilet block and washing up there, so it doesn't do much damage to the pitch."

Heather, Where are you actually parking that doing 'not much damage to the pitch' doesn't matter? I would say that if everyone did even a little damage to the pitch that soon adds up to a lot of damage.
Motorhomers are increasingly getting a bad name in various countries and this is one of the reasons, why should some-one come to pitch up and have to walk in some-one else's dirty shower and washing up water? Quite apart from this if food preparation is done then there'll be bits of food in the grey water which pets and young children will walk in and perhaps even eat.
Am I being too fussy or does this sound ok to you?
Lala

Edited to put in some quotation marks


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I use mine every weekend and local to Bude so if Im on a road with a drain close by I sometimes do the same. I rarely use it for anything other than washing a couple of cups and plates so not too bad but I have to say most of the time I leave it closed and then open it on my own drive which is long and made from gravel which leads to a long drain of my own.

Anyway back on topic, do you think its defo the grey tank therefore no trps of some magical kind?
And is there a safe way to flush/clean our pipes and tank?

ta vey muchly.

p.s. I have to say when parked up on a field Im not sure I would enjoy my own waste water within treading distance?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

pour some sink cleaner down the plugholes & allow to swill around for a couple of hours then open the drain valve [over a waste grid] . . 
I have heard that a bottle of cheap orangejuice does the trick too but I can't be more specific !


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Heather

I really cant believe what you do        

Please change your habits as of now !!!! The waste tank is there for a purpose, if you must leave your drain tap open then PLEASE put a bucket underneath it to catch the waste and then dispose of it in the correct manner. :roll: :roll: 

If your bathroom smells musty then it might be w worthwhile exercise to get someone with a damp meter to check you have not got water going where it shouldnt be going !!

As far as pongs from the waste tank go I had the self same problem until I realisd wheer it was coming from. A mug full of water down the sink and shower drain should fill the "P" trap and prevent any smells.

In order to prevent any nasty niffs I put an egg cup full of bleach down the kitchen sink each time I empty the waste tank (after its empty and I have closed the drain tap) That does the job as the only thing I can now smell when I empty the waste tank is chlorine (bleach) 

PLEASE PLEASE DONT LET YOUR WASTE JUST RUN OUT ONTO THE PITCH FOR ALL THE REASONS GIVEN ABOVE

YES I AM SHOUTING


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

So there are traps then, do they drain due to driving adn rocking about? Like I say my van is used every weekend so I may need to turn the tap on when parking up. 
So a bit of bleach wont harm anything, tanks, pipe etc?
I have noticed that the bathroom floor has a few hairline cracks but we dont use it so doubt its damp.

On a separate note, parts of our bathroom as gone a yellowy colour which is weird? Is this down to the previous owner using the wrong cleaning product or is it sun fade? (i know weird in a bathroom, but may have been parked in a sunny spot for a long time via the window?).
Is there anyway of getting this white again?


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere on this site that the smell from the waste is from the rotting food washed off the plates and pans which lodge in the corrugated pipes and also the fat and grease which make a tide mark in the waste tank.

The way to counter this is to wipe the plates and pans before washing with cheap serviettes.

These serviettes also serve to line the toilet bowl before a number 2.

Everything has to have at least 2 functions in a motorhome. bigfrank3


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> It's probably the grey water tank - mine did that too.
> 
> I'm a beginner too, so it goes like this - the water in your sinks and shower tray go into the grey water tank and stays there until it's let out.
> 
> ...


Just the people who use the pich after you has to put up with the smell of your dirty water....NOT ACCEPTABLE :twisted:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Ramsey007 said:


> So there are traps then


My current van is a 2008 model and this is the first I've had (in 30 years) with traps in the waste pipe runs.

Dependant on the age of your van there may well not be any traps fitted so any smells in the tank will just find their way back up into the van. Best way of counteracting that is to not leave water in the tank for too long and as others have mentioned, to add a little bleach now and again.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Traps alone may not do the job, it's the U bend filled with water in your domestic system which stops the smell coming up the drains. The traps have in and out pipes at the same height and only serve to collect solids and keep them in a little water. I have never seen a U bend in a van as far as I remember, Alan.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"So I'm one of those who leave the handle open all the time, which basically means that when water goes down your sink it goes on the floor below your van."


I like many others on the Forum who have responded to this question am appaled by your attitude. 

I personally think that you should change your ways PDQ and act like a responsible person.

Drew


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, I think the lady understands the view that its not good practice/manners to trickle everywhere and I do agree that the thought of walking in someones dish water isnt very nice.
On a very small defence of the lady, she is a newb to this and said she showers and washes the dishes in the blocks and not in her van and therefore there is just a tiny bit of water that comes out when driving about which is most likely left over kettle water? :roll: 

Anyway, consider yourself told off and learn from your mistakes BUT thanks for your honesty.

Back on subject LOL.
My van is 2002 with corrigated pipes and under the sink for sure is no trap. So I think a tad of bleach and emptying regularly maybe my answer.
Any other tips re keeping pipes and tanks clean?
Any ideas re discoloured bathroom areas and getting the lovely white back.

Ta muchly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

On the other hand many CL owners with septic tanks just tell you to empty the grey on the pitch or at the edge of the hedgerow. They dont want you emptying it in a septic tank as that is for REAL nasty waste (poo!) and filling it with grey water costs them money as it gets full really quick

Ive seen signs stating no grey water in septic tank. The other day I was on big CL which was attached to a rally field. They had a warden resident in a caravan and he just took his waste thingy out and dragged it along until it was empty.

Im not saying its right to just empty it on a pitch but I do think some people make a little bit too much fuss over a bit of washing up or shower water. Its actually good for grass and plants.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Smelly drain*

Funny we were only just talking about smelly grey water at Shepton last w/e, I've not had a problem until my return home when I thought I could smell manure being spread around until I realised it was coming from inside our m/h ! 
Gave the waste tank a good flush out with some bleach, good as new 8)

Note to anyone that uses bleach down their plughole's be aware that it takes the plastic chrome off some fittings if left on so do rinse well after use.
Chris


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

A few points -

How come you all have bathrooms in your vans we only a have a shower. The wife will be gutted. 

Heather, it's not a great practice but at least you are honest and deserve to be thanked for it. However it's not a BP Oil spill is it. Get yourself a gorilla tub which is a bendy bucket (£3) and it fits under the van OK most of the time and you can leave the valve open and empty the tub as required. 

The smelly toilet yes we get the odd whiff now and then and the tank cleaner usually does it for ours. 

Wish we had a bath :lol: 

Keith


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Settle down everyone - as I said, I shower in the toilet block. I do the washing up at the toilet block. 

So what water is there, actually coming out of my waste tank? 

Sometimes when I'm cooking I swill my hands first. So there might be a little bit from washing my hands. 

I have also been known to swill some strawberries and to rinse some grapes. 

I've never even noticed any water anywhere from the van, so honestly, I don't think that swilling some grapes is going to lead to a nasty pitch for the next person. I imagine that those who are camping in an old fashioned tent would swill grapes directly onto the grass using their water container. 

The point about having the grey waste open all the time means that you never get any manky water in it. Obviously you wouldn't want washing up liquid and horrid dishes water emptied everywhere, but I'm not that mad! 

Someone mentioned kettle - actually I travel with my kettle with water in it, I don't empty it - I have sometimes emptied my hot water bottle into the bushes instead of walking to the toilet block to empty it. But it's just clean water and does no harm. I think I emptied it into some pot plants recently, as they looked like they needed watering. 

My point to the OP was that if you always have the waste tank tap closed and you keep your little bits of water in there for a long time (which is what happened when I noticed my smell - I hadn't emptied the waste tank in over two months, as there was hardly any water in it) even little bits of water in a confined space can build up a smell.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh by the way - interestingly, I got into the habit of leaving the waste handle open when I rented a van for 6 weeks - on picking up the rented van, the 1 hour hand over talk by the rental company showed me the handle, said it was open, and said I could leave it open and just let the water run out, unless I was going to stay on a site for a while when I might make the grass too wet (they said) - obviously I hadn't found this website then, and didn't have your outcries of "how appalling" - instead, I was told this is what you do, and assumed this was normal!


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank god for that Heather, I can put the bonfire out lol. I get what you mean though. I need to empty it as much as poss, I guessed it might be that, I need to be a little more thoughtful in that area. I'm surprised there is a u bend of some sort just on the tank. 
Just be careful not to empty your no 2 s and try and pass it off as fertiliser on them persons potted plants lol.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"The point about having the grey waste open all the time means that you never get any manky water in it. "

I think enough has been said.

Drew


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Drew - you get manky water if you let completely clean water stand for weeks on end in a tank in a hot vehicle. 

Look, if I poured you a glass of water to drink, but instead of drinking it now, we put a lid on it, and stood it in a warm room for two months, would you drink it? No because it would have gone manky by then. (= not emptying waste tank even with water in it which was originally clean) 

But would you pour in on the grass 2 minutes after I had poured it for you? Yes because it's fresh tap water.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Heather, whilst you are not committing the crime of the century and you know that the water dribbling from your van is (almost) clean, anyone following you and seeing the water is going to think 'there goes another of those manky motorhomers'.
I think you have been ill advised - but what do you expect from a hire salesman who is not the one going to be pulled if a bored plod sees a discharge from a van.

I am a bit concerned about all the advice re using bleach. Bleach is not that friendly to chromed fittings, some plastics and many seals.
Bio products or even good old fashioned 'washing soda' are less likely to damage your van.

As to the OPs problem - sorry mate, you are going to have to get down and sniff the plughole - you may only do this once! If the smell is NOT from the plughole then you have to start looking for damp elsewhere. Rooflights, bodywork joints and window surrounds should all be checked. Some vans are even prone to water getting in under the floor.

If the smell is from the plughole then the above washing soda or Bio products will help to clear it. Driving with all windows closed and intake fan on may also help to drive the smell out.
On our old van, if we opened the drivers window or drove with the roof vent open, this created a negative pressure in the van and actually sucked smelly air up from the tank via the untrapped drains.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> Settle down everyone - as I said, I shower in the toilet block. I do the washing up at the toilet block.
> 
> So what water is there, actually coming out of my waste tank?
> 
> ...


By doing what you do gives the wrong impression to others who may think to follow suit, especially if they happen to be new-comers, it just doesn't look good. Just use a bucket or waste hog to get rid. I would have words with you if I see you do that on a site.

steve


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks all for your advice, some good stuff in there amongst the flaming LOL.
Altymer, what type of bio products are you refer too? I even thought of getting a clothes washing bio tablet and putting it in the tank from underneath and adding water, would this do much?


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow a witch hunt and I missed it lol.
To combat smells I always put a bit of washing powder down the sink, seems to do the trick.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

This is NOT a "Witch Hunt", a person openly admitted to emtying their waste tank on their pitch, the person could have been anyone. In my opinion and those of some others, we have given our personal thoughts.

In my two previous posts I have quoted what the person has written, I should think by now the person will realise that it is the wrong thing to do. 

No matter what other people do, "Waste Water", Manky or not should be disposed off in a proper manner, i.e. at a disposal point if available or in a hedgerow or at the side of a field. It should never be left where other people might park. Why leave waste water clean or otherwise for other people?

Drew


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Cleaning tanks*

Its probably the grey tank that needs a good clean, whilst your on why not do the drinking water tank too? see my article Here. and the threads here.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Ramsey007,

If it's a musty smell you're getting then it could well be a damp problem. You can find damp by pressing your fingers against all the inner panels in the van. They should feel solid. If they feel "spongey" they are probably suffering a damp problem. You can also use a damp meter, like the ones building surveyors use to find damp in a building. You need to check all over the interior of the van including those panels that are in the storage areas under the seats. Check around the panels where vents go through to the outside, like for the hot water boiler thingy that is vented to the outside (our old van had damp in this area).

If it is the grey waste tank giving the smell, I would have expected the smell to be more of an "eggy" nature. I would add a cup of biological washing powder to the tank by putting some down each of the plug holes (closing the tank first of course), then fill the tank to about three quarters full. Add another cup of Biological washing powder to the Thetford tank and fill this the same. Drive the van around for an hour or two to get the solution sloshing around in the tanks. Then empty the tanks (in a responsible manner as has been suggested). Your tanks will then be nice and clean.

For years I used the Aquachem blue in the thetford tank, but always found that there was a trace of "soil" left in the tank. For the last year I have been using bio washing powder only, and each time I empty the thetford cassette it looks like new  

(Consider your wrists well and truly slapped on the subject of leaving your grey waste tank open all the time)

Hope this helps, let us know how you get on.

Phill


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I still don't agree with Drew.

If I were in a tent, and had a water bottle, and wanted to wash my hands or some strawberries, I don't think people would be shouting "don't let that 1/2 litre of clean water go on the grass". 

That's all I'm doing. And frankly, I plan to carry on doing it, because no one has convinced me that it is "the wrong thing to do". 

I'm not "emptying my waste tank" onto a pitch. I'd never do that. 

I don't have a big full waste tank to empty. Just the odd hand washing. 

Frankly if I had a driveway, I'd do the same on my own driveway in my own house.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We tend to follow the following when it comes to emptying grey water:

Has the site operator provided and adequate grey water drain point? If so, we use it.

Is there another drain which looks like it is connected to a sewer? If so, we use it.

Is there somewhere we can use a bucket to empty the grey water into? If so, we use it (even though it may take ten buckets-full occasionally).

Is there a hedge or trees which could do with the water, and we have not used any bleach? If so we will drain, via bucket, onto said foliage.

Finally, if all that fails we will drive on to find somewhere to dump!

Of course, do not do any of the above in Germany, as you will be wrong!

P&L


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

PeterandLinda said:


> Of course, do not do any of the above in Germany, as you will be wrong!


Oh? Why is that then?


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Echo Phillip's question .. why would you do none of these things in Germany? Seems a little strange
lala


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Smells*

I think most motor homes have a trap my 98 swift has see picks but they are under the van not inside and they do hold water to stop the smells one problem is that if the grey tank is nearly full and you just happen to go down or up steep hills the pressure in the tank will back wash into the trap or the shower tray depending on if the shower is at the front or back, I have fitted a T pipe in front of the trap so if I cant empty my tank the water out flows befor entering the shower but am now going to keep a small waste bottle that will be fed from the grey tank and will empty this each time we go the loo block will also means we wont be carring any extra weight while on the move so saving fuel


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all ,

Just keep the plugs in.





norm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Check all the seals round the shower tray and plughole.
The source of the smell may be comming from under the tray if there is a leaking seal.

Dave p


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

well, does anyone know of a way to open the gray waste tank over a motorhome service point, without having to kneel down by the horrible base of the vehicle and fumble about looking for a handle?

if there were a nice clean button to press inside the van marked "empty gray waste now" it would all be much nicer and easier


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Your traps do hold water but as your van moves so will the water, some will end up in the tank leaving an air space at the top of the trap, this will allow free movement of air and result in smells. My traps are exactly the same as yours. That arrangement will prevent smells only when the van is not moving, Alan.


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Had my nose by the holes and Phewww, not a nice smell. I then put washing powder down the plug holes LOL, hmmm went a bit over board and blocked them LOL!
Lucky for me I have a fishtape which cleared them. Everything smells wonderful now thankyou.
I think the lessons learnt here are:
- Clean grey tank and pipe on a regular basis
- Top up traps when stationary
- Empty grey water in a proper manner
- Pee up the side of teh van as its easier than emptying the loo.

As for damp, I live in a barn and know that smell very well. AS for walls, in the overcab in the very front corner on one side I have a tiny bit of softwall, 2 inch by 1. I looks on the out side that someone has top up the sealant so hopefully thats a very minor historical issue.

Thanks all for your help again, please look forward to my next controversal query LOL.

Rams.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad things are smelling rosier for you now  

You shouldn't need to "Clean grey tank and pipe on a regular basis". After emptying the grey waste just add a cup of washing powder. Open the tap to wash it down the plug hole and it should just disolve and run into the tank (this is how a washing machine works after all).


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

HeatherChloe said:


> well, does anyone know of a way to open the gray waste tank over a motorhome service point, without having to kneel down by the horrible base of the vehicle and fumble about looking for a handle?
> 
> if there were a nice clean button to press inside the van marked "empty gray waste now" it would all be much nicer and easier


Well, the easiest way for you would be to stay in a Hotel.


----------



## tef (Dec 4, 2008)

*smelly toilet*

getting right back on subject - 
in household loos the water in the u bend acts as a vapour trap, motorhome loos dont have this so vapour is bound to escape into the van , putting a cup of water into the loo after use will create a vapour trap and therefore eliminate the problem.
although most men would not like to admit it splashes of urine will end up on the walls of the loo area and everywhere else and if left will also create an unpleasant odour,so a wipe down with antibacterial wipes will fix that these two procedures plus an air freshener should sort you out .


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> well, does anyone know of a way to open the gray waste tank over a motorhome service point, without having to kneel down by the horrible base of the vehicle and fumble about looking for a handle?


Just on a boastful note  I was very proud of myself at the Brighton CC club this week when I managed (for the first time on my own) to position the tap right over the service point at the first time of trying! I do wish they'd make the covers a bit easier to lift tho :?

-H


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: smelly toilet*



tef said:


> getting right back on subject -
> in household loos the water in the u bend acts as a vapour trap, motorhome loos dont have this so vapour is bound to escape into the van , putting a cup of water into the loo after use will create a vapour trap and therefore eliminate the problem.
> although most men would not like to admit it splashes of urine will end up on the walls of the loo area and everywhere else and if left will also create an unpleasant odour,so a wipe down with antibacterial wipes will fix that these two procedures plus an air freshener should sort you out .


I always sit down, it's safer


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"well, does anyone know of a way to open the gray waste tank over a motorhome service point"

The emptying valve on most waste tanks is normally easily accessible. It should be either at the side or rear of the vehicle. If it is awkward to use then why not have it extended or adapted to make it easier to operate.

Yes you can have a button in the cab that would operate a solenoid valve that would do this for you.

http://www.virtualvillage.co.uk/sol....html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=shcomp

In both vehicles that I have owned, I extended the waste pipe using copper tube and replaced the plastic valve with a gate valve.


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

on the note of electric switch for grey waste, strapped to my grey waste tank I have to wires not connected to anything but look like proper wires (not a DIY bodge). THere is just 2 female spade connectors going no where, any idea what these re for?


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Ramsey007 said:


> on the note of electric switch for grey waste, strapped to my grey waste tank I have to wires not connected to anything but look like proper wires (not a DIY bodge). THere is just 2 female spade connectors going no where, any idea what these re for?


Could be for a level sensor. My old motorhome (Swift Kontiki 640) had a needle guage above the kitchen sink with a rocker switch. Rocking the switch one way showed the fresh water level, rocking the other showed the waste water level.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Ramsey007 said:


> on the note of electric switch for grey waste, strapped to my grey waste tank I have to wires not connected to anything but look like proper wires (not a DIY bodge). THere is just 2 female spade connectors going no where, any idea what these re for?


A check with either a multimeter or a 12V test lamp will show whither there is any voltage or not.

For non technical testing I prefer using a test lamp. When you get used to it you can determine whither there is 12V or just under.

Drew


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Shepton Mallet show last week. Took the wrong turn out of toilets that resulted in our walking behind the stalls.

Behind the Camping and Caravan Club stall (M118) there were 2 large caravans. Both vans had flexible waste pipes running to and discharging into a bit of scrub. One a single pipe sink? ond the other 2 pipes (sink and shower?).

I was surprised but not shocked.

Dick


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Ramsey007 said:


> - Pee up the side of teh van as its easier than emptying the loo.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Ramsey007 said:


> - Pee up the side of teh van as its easier than emptying the loo.


You may well laugh, but I have seen this done 8O

A few years ago, was at Santapod, and whilst having lunch in the MH (parked in the family camping field) witnessed the owner of a tugger get out of his van, stroll round to the back of it - the side facing us, and relieve himself all over the rear corner.

I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I called Mrs over to watch the spectacle and she just gasped in horror :roll:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

the dirty basket


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Phillip said:


> Ramsey007 said:
> 
> 
> > - Pee up the side of teh van as its easier than emptying the loo.
> ...


Now that's just taking the p1ss 

steve


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

As the saying goes.

If you want to get your "Own Back" pee into the wind!!!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Interested to note the suggestion that the waste tank could be emptied by using a control inside the van, rather than the lever by the back wheel.

When I was driving Continental shuttle coaches back in 1900 and frozen to death, the coaches had just such a thing- but this was for emptying the toilet tank.!! :roll: 

I could tell you some horror stories as this control was adjacent to the busy serving area and not too difficult to accidentally nudge.

Also you did not want to be a car driver who annoyed the coach driver and then got behind him - nuff sed.

On topic, the simple emptying solution is one cheap bucket, largish, which I invariably use to save moving the van to a suitable drain, and I use 'Elsan Grey Water Tank Fresh' to keep away the whiffs.

Paul


----------

